# Можно ли без МРТ поставить диагноз и назначить лечение?



## Екатерина1 (4 Окт 2012)

Ув. доктор Ступин, у меня вопрос, наверное я заранее знаю, что вы мне ответите но все-таки постарайтесь меня понять и проконсультировать. Скажите на современном этаже развития медицины  доктора отказываются беседовать без результатов МРТ. Но как же быть, если у меня катастрофическая клаустрофобия, два года назад я умудрилась потерять сознание, когда делал МРТ и теперь меня туда не загнать. Но как назло началась проблема с позвоночником. Могли бы вы меня проконсультировать? Ведь раньше как-то работали и лечили, причем успешно без МРТ. Два года назад, на МРТ кроме протрузий диска до 0,2 см. ничего не было. На сегодняшний день ситуация следующая в июле месяце ехала в поезде и простыла, свело челюсть, болел висок, голова и т.д. Боль долго не проходила пришла к неврологу, начали лечить шейный остеохондроз, медикаменты, иглоукалывание и т.д. Эффекта нет, челюсть, висок болят. Ощущение не приятное в ухе, как будто отит. Сделали КТ головного мозга, исследовали сосуды и еще кучу исследований - везде норма. Ощущение тяжести перед ухом и боль в ухе, виске, дискомфорт не уходят, делаю узи нижнечелюстного сустава, там смещение головки, иду к профессору ставят ДНЧС, лечу электрофорез с лидокоином, лазеролечение, мильгамма сирдалуд, пирозидол. Есть результат. Проходитдве недели дискомфорт возвращается. И это только проблема номер раз. Теперь проблема номер два. Во время лечения ИРТ появляется онемение в пальцах левой ноги, потом онемение идет вверх по ноге, появляются тянущие боли по всей ноге, далее боль и тянучесть стала мянятся местами то внизу, то вверху, то по внутренней стороне, то по внешней, то по верху ступни, то по 5,4,3 пальцам. Вообщем одного места нет, потом проявилась тянущая боль в пояснице, колю уколы мильгамма, легче, потом возобновляется. Актовегин, нейромедин. Не прогрессирует, но и не особо легче. Начинаю мидокалм, понимаю, что не много легче, нет онемения. При долгом сидении болит копчик, ну или где-то там скорее всего позвонки L5S1, L4., отдает в ягодицу и ногу. Ночью и в покое боль уходит. Утром все сново, здорово. Пол года назад перенесла сильнейний стресс - младший ребенок 6 лет заболел сахарным диабетом, больницы, новая жизнь сдиабетом, а как только немного успокоилась начались вот эти проблемы. Что делать? Что посоветуете? Делать МРТ не хочу, да и возможности пока нет, необходимо ложиться опять с ребенком в больницу. А болеть устала, нужны силы на детей. Каковы прогнозы, как определить что это все таки может быть грыжа? Есть ли какие-то отличительные симптомы грыжи от опухоли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2012)

Что тут ответишь. Ничего.
МРТ есть и открытого типпа, если уж в это уперлось все.
НО:


> ...ставят ДНЧС, лечу электрофорез с лидокоином, лазеролечение, мильгамма сирдалуд, пирозидол. Есть результат. Проходит две недели дискомфорт возвращается...


Т.е надо повотрить лечение.
А с ногой, не думаю что это связано с иголками.
Лечим "радикулит".


----------



## Екатерина1 (7 Окт 2012)

Уважаемый доктор, на фоне уколов мидокалма, сналачо стало легче, я даже не поверила, отпустило онемение, боль ушла немного, но сегодня последний укол и все вернулось назад. Скажите нужно ли дальше применять милокалм в таблетках, и может ли быть такое сначало лучше, а потом все возвращается. Может нет смысла в приеме далее этого препарата? А насчет МРТ у нас в Волгограде, только закрытая труба. И еще я спрашивала об отличительных симптомах грыжи и опухоли, если можете проконсультируйте.


----------



## Екатерина1 (2 Ноя 2012)

Читаю коллег по несчастью и прихожу к мнению, что в интернете можно больше узнать чем у врачей. Олею уже четвертый месяц. Не проходит нога, натянута, боль гуляет по всей ноге, то немеет, то отходит. Болит в самом низу ягодицы. Работа сидячая. Когда двигаюсь боль уходит, ночью тоже, утром встаю и пошло, поехало. Кучу лекарств, иголки, лазер, перерыв потом ультр озвук с карипаином. Иголки делала, было лучше, закончила снова здорова, кажется с большей силой вернулась. Рентген показал какие-то заостренные углы, снижение высоты дисков L5 S1.  Остеохондроз. Помогите что делать. Пью второй месяц пиразидол. Уже не могу быть все время в аресте у ощущения натяженности ноги и боли в ягодице. Да тянет то по типу ломпасной боли, то под коленом, то икру, признаками чего это может еще быть?


----------



## Екатерина1 (17 Ноя 2012)

Пожалуйста прокомментируйте результаты УЗИ посяничного отдела. К сожалению на могу делать МРТ - теряю там сознание, поэтому сделали УЗИ. Межпозвонковые диски. визуализация: удовлетворительная, все диски доступны осмотру, выоста сохранена на всех уровнях, структура пульпозных ядер неоднородная, в очаговым повышением эхогенности на уровнях L1-L2 L2-L3 L3 L4 L4 L5 граница пульпозного ядра и фиброзного кольца, кроме уровня L4-L5, где она нечетко визуализируется подозрение на заднебоковую грыжу 3,1 мм задние сегменты дисков: провисание по кривизне большого радиуса (циркулярно) без разрыва физброзного кольца  L1L2 L2L3 L3 L4/
Спинномозговой канал: просвет не изменен на всех уровнях.
Корешковые каналы: интактны на всех уровнях, симметричны.
При осмотре из заднего доступа: патологии дужек, остистых и суставных отростков, дугоотросчатых суставов и корешковых отверстий не выявлено..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2012)

Методика неточная, скорее скрининговая (прицелочная), но и она указывает на спондилоартроз и грыжу диска.
Мрт есть и открытого типа, но оно больше для вашего врача и вас лично, лечение от него глобально не зависит.
Можно сделать Рентгеновский компьютер.


----------



## Екатерина1 (18 Ноя 2012)

К сожалению у нас в городе нет МРТ открытого типа, я очень хотела сделать это исследование, но к сожалению... Поэтому и сделали УЗИ. Так что же мне делать невролог пролечила иголки, ультрозвук с карипаином, было чуть легче. Прошла неделя, все опять снова здорово. Самое главное что боль в самом низу ягодицу, где-то очень глубоко, как-будто в кости таза, когда на нее давишь. Лежу, хожу не больно, стоит посидеть и все... что жу мне можно еще поделать. Сейчас назначили мидокалм, опять я его уже столько попила, что тошно и АРТРУ.


----------



## Екатерина1 (18 Ноя 2012)

Екатерина1 написал(а):


> К сожалению у нас в городе нет МРТ открытого типа, я очень хотела сделать это исследование, но к сожалению... Поэтому и сделали УЗИ. Так что же мне делать невролог пролечила иголки, ультрозвук с карипаином, было чуть легче. Прошла неделя, все опять снова здорово. Самое главное что боль в самом низу ягодицу, где-то очень глубоко, как-будто в кости таза, когда на нее давишь. Лежу, хожу не больно, стоит посидеть и все... что жу мне можно еще поделать. Сейчас назначили мидокалм, опять я его уже столько попила, что тошно и АРТРУ.


Да и еще, рентген сделала, остеохандроз, снижена высота дисков 4-5


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2012)

об этом и разговор, надо лечиться


----------



## Екатерина1 (18 Ноя 2012)

В этом то и вопрос, а как. Врач от меня уже устала, по-моему я уже пролечена по всякому, а результата нет. 4 месяца одно и тоже, я уже начинаю сходить с ума. Подскажите вы еще что же можно поделать, как по-лечиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2012)

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1924/

ВАш пост второй. Почитайте. Что непонятно спросите.


----------



## Екатерина1 (20 Ноя 2012)

1. Противовоспалительная терапия - принимала НПВС, с июля, тексамен, актовегин, нимесулид, нейромедин уколы, еще что-то уже не помню, ощущение, что всю аптеку перепила. сейчас пью АРТРУ

2. Миорексирующая терапия - принимала сирдалуд, сейчас мидокалм пью, 2 месяца назад колола

3. Метаболическая терапия - это поясните, не знаю что это.

4.Физиотерапия (включая воздействие на точки акупунктуры) - тоже было, лазер, ультрозвук с карипаином, иглоукалывание прошла

5. Лечебный медицинский массаж - нет

6. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике- боюсь, мне сказали что при грыже к мануальщикам ходить нельзя, правда ли это?

7. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)- такого у нас в поликлиннике нект

8. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.- ношу корсет

9. ЛФК

10. Миостимуляция - не знаю что это

11. Гомеопатическое лечение (в том числе лекарственная акупунктура) - просьба тоже пояснить что это.

Доктор, спасибо вам за терпение, я понимаю, что лечить через интернет не возможно, но иногда совет стороннего врача бывает очень полезен. Моя врач уже на меня серьезно не реагирует. Даже в платной клинике, где лечусь уже 2 месяца, врач как-то опустила руки. Говорит, что нужно проверяться на коксоартроз. Что моя грыжа не дает таких симптомов как у меня. Я вообще пришла в ужас, только делала рентген поясницы, делать опять рентген суставов не буду, т.к. слишком много облучения уже. Сегодня вот опять боль под ягодицей, как будто там что-то нарывает, но только при том если надавить на это место или когда сажусь, при движении или лежа боли нет, да и назвать это нетерпимой болью тоже нельзя, просто уже очень устала от ощущения все время болезненности и блуждающего чувства онемения по ноге. Скажите почему ощущения в ноге блуждают по всей длине, то бедро немеет, то отходит и переходит на икру или внизу чуть выше стопы. То задняя поверхность беда, то лампасная, определенного места нет. Может ли это быть или мне действительно нужно искать причину в другом месте?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2012)

Это другое место, пока, МРТ.
Рентгена не бойтесь, это немного.
Мануальную терапию. Делать можно, как и массаж, и лфк, и блокады. И повторять два-три курса в год.
Ситуация уложиться. Если не медицина, то время лечит все.


----------



## Екатерина1 (26 Ноя 2012)

Уважаемый доктор, сделал КТ, т.к. (МРТ боюсь): на уровне нижнего края позвонка L6 (S1-S2) в просвете спинно-мозгового канала определяется округлое образование мягкотканной плотности, гомогенное, сливающееся с содержимымы дурального мешка, с отчетливым полуокруглым контуром диаметром около 1 см, выбухающим за пределы дурального мешка книзу и латерально влево, и переходящее на основание левого корешка спинного мозга SII. Заключение: КТ-признаки навообразования на уровне S1-S2, исходящего предположительно из оболочек левого корешка спинного мозга SII - наиболее вероятно, невринома.
Вот такой кошмар, я как я чувствовала что там что-то не так. Нейрохирург сказал, что на КТ он не видит достоверно что это, что нужно было делать МРТ. Но я то не знала, что КТ видит не все. Запись на МРТ только на 3 число, я схожу с ума, мне кажется я не доживу до 3. Помогите, подскажите страшно ли это? Нейрохирург сказал, что это может быть бональный секвестр, а может и нет. Что еще это может быть? Как мне дожить до 3? Колю сейчас ксефокам, боли нет, но ногу тянет как и тянуло, онемение в стопе стало меньше, а вот ягодица и бедро онемевшие,  когда начинаю ходить проходит. Доктор ответьте мне пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Ноя 2012)

Да будет вам!
На мелочи не ведитесь.
Боли нет, онемение проходит при ходьбе, может вообще с позвоночником не связано.
Уровень описанной боли повыше, чем описанная проблема, так что может просто -случайная находка.
Снимки покажите.


----------



## Екатерина1 (12 Дек 2012)

Ну вот и добралась я до интернета. Лечусь в больнице в нейрохирургии. Мрт ничего не подтвердил кроме про трущий до 0,3 сроднило артроза и еще чего то. Доктор делают блокады капельницы физио процедуры лфк. Но ничего не меняется боль в пояснице стала поменьше и все. Нога как тянула так и тянет. Ягодица тянет и переходит в Бушу на ноге. Врач особо ничего не говорит. Остеохондроз и все. Причем после блокады кажется что болью ягодице усолилась. Вт такая история. Пол года одна и также песня. Терь мучает вопрос вопрос с гемангиомой. Нейрохирург сказал забыть про нее это в грудном, и подтверждается ее к/т не нужно. Плюс в поясничном сказал что там тоже есть что то по типу гемангиомой и менингиом. Но приказано про это забыть. Но что же делать то как быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2012)

Айпад рулит, автозамены не дают прочитать текст.
Особенно про то, что боль в ноге -просолилась-


----------



## Екатерина1 (13 Дек 2012)

Как вы догадались что пишу с айпада? Это точно набирать на нем текст извращение, но все же еще раз делают блокады гидрокартизон с новокаином, боль в пояснице ушла а вот напряжение в ноге и боль в ягодице остались. Почему же это происходит почему не проходит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2012)

Потому что вам и лечат боль и воспаление, а надо лечить и нарушение биомеханники и позвоночника, и мышц. Вам к мануальному терапевту.


----------



## Екатерина1 (16 Дек 2012)

Как определить хороший мануальщик или нет. Врач мне тоже сказал что нужно искать хорошего профессионального мануальщика, но именно грамотного чтобы не навредить. Однако посоветовать не может так как таких в Волгограде не знает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2012)

Есть у меня на это заготовочка.
Мой учитель, доктор Келлер (Запорожье, а может я уже и додумываю за него), говорил, что хороший мануальной терапевт не может быть старым, ему уже все равно и не может быть молодым, потому как он учится.
Хорошего мануального терапевта можно определить по лифчику, если врач его не просит снять, значит он знает, что девушка без лифчика напряжена и он это чувствует и это ему мешает, а если он его застегивает после процедуры, значит он торопится и у него очередь в коридоре.
Начинайте обход.
Надеюсь вы поняли, что это шутка.
А так трудно что-то сказать, но есть!


----------



## Екатерина1 (20 Дек 2012)

Вобщем дорогой доктор, лечили меня лечили, 5 блокад не знаю куда 5 блокад в грушевидную. Результат- отсутствует. Но зато я наконец- то определили что это боль в месте седалищного бугра. О чудо! И как бы вы думали, совет доктора сходите к проктологу. Ну как вам нравиться. До лечилась. Доктор боль в этом бугре после сидения на нем, естественно. Неужели это может быть что то связано с кишечником? К кишечнику то как раз претензий нет. То мне всем отделением доказывали что это остеохондроз, а перед выпиской на тебе. Это не хондроз. Ну вот как быть? Как жить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2012)

Живите хорошо. Не спешите, все пройдет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2012)

МРТ Вам сделалаи, покажите.


----------



## Екатерина1 (21 Дек 2012)

мрт в электронном виде нет, только снимки и заключение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2012)

Есть тема, как поставить снимки, через фотографию обычную. Посмотрите.


----------



## doclega (14 Янв 2013)

"Можно ли с закрытыми глазами водить машину?" А вообще правильная и своевременная диагностика это половина успеха.
Нет здоровых людей - есть не дообследованные. Сори за оф-фтоп.


----------



## Екатерина1 (1 Фев 2013)

doclega написал(а):


> "Можно ли с закрытыми глазами водить машину?" А вообще правильная и своевременная диагностика это половина успеха.
> Нет здоровых людей - есть не дообследованные. Сори за оф-фтоп.


Добавлено: Feb 1, 2013 5:41 PM
Доктор, ну что как смогла загрузила снимки, если возможно посмотрите. После лечения у мануального терапевта и массажа, стало легче. Но ноге и пояснице, а вот странное подергивание в самом низу ягодицы, ближе к анальному отверстию, пардон за подробности, не проходит. Особенно после долгого сидения. Проктолога и гинеколога тоже прошла, все норма. Рентген тазобедренного сустава тоже сделала-норма. Но вот это подергивание в ягодице, оно уже меня достало, как будто там что -то нарывает, хотя это сложно сравнить с таким описанием, очень своеоббразное, сложно подобрать описание. И еще такой симптом блуждает по всей ягодице, но основное его место самый, самый низ ягодицы. Пыталась прощупать нет ли так какого-нибудь уплотнения, вроде нет, все одинаково с правой. Ну посоветуйте что еще сделать.


----------



## doclega (7 Фев 2013)

Извините. Не то качество.


----------



## Березка (7 Фев 2013)

Екатерина1 написал(а):


> Доктор, ну что как смогла загрузила снимки, если возможно посмотрите.


Попробуйте переделать с помощью подсказок  МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме


----------



## Екатерина1 (12 Май 2013)

Уважаемый доктор Ступин, приходится обращаться к Вам снова. Напомню мою историю: в июле появились онемения в левой ноге в икре и 4-5 пальцев, потом стало тянуть ногу то местами, то всю. Далее боль в ягодице. Усиление болей после длительного сидения, а оно длительное т.к. работа сидячая. Страдаю клаустрофобией МРТ делать не пошла, а пошла на КТ - диагноз невринома L4 позвонка. С результатом пришла к нейрохирургу, отправил на МРТ пояснив что на КТ не видит достоверно, что это. Нашла открытый аппарат МРТ сделала, смотрели в нескольких срезах, проекциях искали невриному (2 см). Кроме протрузий размером до 0,3 в каждом из позвонков ПКО ничего не нашли. Врач положил в стационар прошла лечение: результат тот же. В феврале уехала в отпуск, стало полегче, ногу тянуло, но боли в пояснице меньше, в ягодице тоже дискомфорт и боль ушла. Вернулась на работу, села и все вернулась на круги своя. После любой нагрузки, особенно сейчас - дача, поясница болит, ногу тянет. Отдыхаю только ночью, боль уходит, утром после движений активных все тоже самое. Доктор у меня вопросы: 1. Не может ли это все таки быть невринома, могли ли ее не разглядеть на МРТ. 2. Врач сказала, что восстановление после остеохондроза может быть до года. Это пугает ведь скоро год, а изменений нет. 3. После уборки дачи - разболелась и правая ягодица и справа поясница - проколола диклофенак и комболипен по 5, обострение справа ушло, а лево осталось. Что делать? Психологически эта проблема очень мучает и не дает спокойно жить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2013)

Ищите специалиста, может речь и мрт с контрастом.
Добавлено: May 13, 2013 6:18 AM
Речь о грушевидной мышце.


----------



## Екатерина1 (16 Май 2013)

Вот и вернулась я опять к Вам, доктор Ступин. По вашей рекомендации прошла хорошего мануальщика. Реально стало легче, онемение ушло, ноге легче. Поясница и ягодица также. Съездила на отдых стало еще лучше, но вернувшись на работу на свой любимый стул, все вернулось на круги своя. Снова меня накрыл страх и ужас. Только я немного успокоилось, но нет, проблема не дает спокойно жить. Доктор внесите ясность, только от вас можно получить вразумительный ответ.
Напоминаю на КТ диагноз на уровне нижнего края позвонка L6 (S1-S2) в просвете спинно-мозгового канала определяется округлое образование мягкотканной плотности, гомогенное, сливающееся с содержимымы дурального мешка, с отчетливым полуокруглым контуром диаметром около 1 см, выбухающим за пределы дурального мешка книзу и латерально влево, и переходящее на основание левого корешка спинного мозга SII. Заключение: КТ-признаки навообразования на уровне S1-S2, исходящего предположительно из оболочек левого корешка спинного мозга SII - наиболее вероятно, невринома.
Нейрохирург отправляет на МРТ ПКО (причем делали два раза, сначало сделали ничего, я говорю, что там неврионома, удивились, положили опять в аппарат, сделали еще раз в каки-то других срезах), вот результат: лордоз сглажен. Имеются признаки люмбализации s1 позвонка с образованием псевдосуставов в S1-S2 с обеих сторон, за счет чего визуализируются три нижнегрудных и шесть поясничных позвонков. На смежных замыкательных пластинках тел нижнегрудных, l1-l5 позвонков визуализируются множественные грыжи Шморля.Позвоночные суставы с признаками спондилоартроза. Высота дисков умеренно снижена, сигнал от дисков нижнегрудных, l2-l3, l5-l6 позвонков в Т2 последовательности снижен. Протрузии дисков:
- дорзальная диффузная l2-l3, l4-l5 позвонков до 2 мм без компрессии дурального мешка и корешков,
- фораминальная l3-l4 до 3 мм без достоверной компрессии корешков,
- медианная l5-l6 до 2 мм без компрессии.
Отмечается гипертрофия желтых связок на уровне l3-l6. Позвоночный канал не сужен. Спинной мозг имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину и однородную структуру. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани - без особенностей. Дополнительных объемных образований в просвете позвоночного канала на уровне l5-s позвонков достоверно не выявлено.
Пролечилась в нейрохирургии консервативно: блокады, капельницы, уколы, массаж, ЛФК. Немного легче, но то что меня волновало так и не проходит, вроде и нет боли, но постоянно нервирует. Конкретно: ощущение что-то в ягодице ближе к заднему проходу дергает, тянет, чувствуется особенно при сидении. На что мне дан совет провериться у гинеколога и проктолога. Проверилась: патологий нет. Возвращаюсь в неврологу, проходу курс физио лечения, с карипаином. Все тоже. Устала все лечение забросила...Недавно поработав на даче, заболела не только левая теперь и правая сторона поясницы. А вот ощущения в тазу или где уже я и сама не знаю не проходят. Сделали рентген таза- норма. Вот теперь вопрос: может ли все-таки это быть невринома, ведь s1-s2 это наверное как раз на том уровне где болит? хотя на картинка данные позвонки находятся конечно выше, может я ошибаюсь. Врач со мной уже не разговаривает, говорит, что я себя накручиваю. Но по другому не получается когда уже год эта поясница меня мучает. Будьте добры прокомментируйте мой опус и результаты. Очень страшно разувериться в убеждениях врачей, когда заверили, что это банальный остеохондроз. Но тогда что увидело КТ? И почему не увидело МРТ. Нейрохирург изучал плотно и КТ и МРТ, сказал, что никакой невриномы здесь нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2013)

Нет и не ищите. Есть сомнения, нужен контраст.
Боли, некоторые вполне возможны.
Упражнения для грушевидных мышц, делаете.


----------



## Екатерина1 (17 Май 2013)

"Нет и не ищите" - за это спасибо, умеете успокоить.
"Боли, некоторые вполне возможны" - вот это не поняла, что значит некоторые и при чем возможны?
"Упражнения для грушевидных мышц, делаете" - это вообще для меня что-то новое, что это за такая мышца, да кстати по-моему мне в нее делали блокады... от данной мышцы могут быть такие боли? И что за упражнения? Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Май 2013)

> "Нет и не ищите" - за это спасибо, умеете успокоить.


Если слова не убеждают, сделайте контраст.


> "Боли, некоторые вполне возможны" - вот это не поняла, что значит некоторые и при чем возможны?


........Недавно поработав на даче, заболела не только левая теперь и правая сторона поясницы. А вот ощущения в тазу или где уже я и сама не знаю не проходят......
Это Ваш вопрос.



> "Упражнения для грушевидных мышц, делаете" - это вообще для меня что-то новое, что это за такая мышца, да кстати по-моему мне в нее делали блокады... от данной мышцы могут быть такие боли? И что за упражнения? Спасибо


Блокады делали, что уж тут нового.
Про упражнения напишите на Sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Bravo (18 Май 2013)

Мне кажется, Екатерине надо попробовать плавание и какие-нибудь физнагрузки. Потому как боли возвращаются от сидячего образа жизни. 
Добавлено: May 18, 2013 5:39 AM


doclega написал(а):


> "Можно ли с закрытыми глазами водить машину?" А вообще правильная и своевременная диагностика это половина успеха.
> Нет здоровых людей - есть не дообследованные. Сори за оф-фтоп.


Мне кажется, диагностировать можно и без МРТ. И не только грыжи. Молодые врачи в основном опираются на МРТ. Когда несколько лет назад у меня был разрыв ПКС в левом колене, один врач еще советского поколения точно все диагностировал без МРТ, просто подвигав ногу под разными углами в колене. Кроме него до МРТ никто не поставил правильного диагноза, обследовали еще 3 травматолога.


----------



## Екатерина1 (20 Май 2013)

Спасибо, что не оставляете назойливых пациентов без внимания. У нас в городе есть клиника "Здоровая спина". 2 года назад я туда ходила, помогло, но не надолго. Как вы относитесь к методике Бубновского? И не повредит ли это если вдруг есть невринома?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2013)

ЛФК, в осовремененном виде.
Можно.


----------



## Инна12 (5 Окт 2013)

Добрый день, у моего отца что то защемило в спине он не может разогнуться, еле ходит буквой Г, наблюдался у врача боль в поясничном отделе позвоночника беспокоит давно, Врач направила на МРТ, ну за день до этого его согнуло!!! МРТ сделать не можем, он просто не разгибается, ходили в больницу ставили капельницы банки, сейчас лечимся уже 2 дня ( тексомен, никотиновая кислота, мильгамма, в.м. свечи вольтарен, и индомециновая мазь) обезболивающие не помогают(диклофенак, итд.) как нам разогнуться для МРТ???


----------



## линуксоид (5 Окт 2013)

Инна12 написал(а):


> Добрый день, у моего отца что то защемило в спине он не может разогнуться, еле ходит буквой Г, наблюдался у врача боль в поясничном отделе позвоночника беспокоит давно, Врач направила на МРТ, ну за день до этого его согнуло!!! МРТ сделать не можем, он просто не разгибается, ходили в больницу ставили капельницы банки, сейчас лечимся уже 2 дня ( тексомен, никотиновая кислота, мильгамма, в.м. свечи вольтарен, и индомециновая мазь) обезболивающие не помогают(диклофенак, итд.) как нам разогнуться для МРТ???


 
итд это что?


----------

